# Inspired by the web...



## Sylvainmom (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi folks, here’s what I did on a cold day of February. I got inspired on the web so I decided to make my own color pencil coffee tamper. About 2 hours of pure pleasure!


----------



## buffdan (Feb 9, 2019)

thats cool..


----------

